# What spectrum for plant growth?



## dpgibb0 (Mar 7, 2006)

I have a 6*96 PC that needs new bulbs. I wanted to know what spectrum do I need for the best plant growth. I know someone that suggested having two full spectrum bulbs and four in 6700 range. Can anyone verify or dispute this? Thanks.

Derrick


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I won't bore you with all the techno jargen of spectral overlap between the bulb and chloropyll absorption spectrum, and how K isn't everything....so...

SHort answer bulbs in the 5000-10000k range will be just fine for you. DOn't worry too much. Find one in that range you like and use it. 5000k bulbs tend to have a little yellow (they are warm looking), 6700k bulbs tend to be a little green, and 10000K bulbs tend to be blue (cool looking)...however there are plenty of exceptions.


----------



## nap83 (Feb 7, 2006)

6500k to 10000k range, get plant friendly lights like flora-gro or nutri-gro or aquaglo...


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

Another option...

*IF* you can find them in the wattage and pin configuration you need...

GE makes a 9325K bulb that alot of people seem to love...as well as their plants.

I'be just bought 2 of them for my tank and they'll be arriving tomorrow. The GE 9325's are the PC Equivalent of the GE AquaRay NO bulbs.

Just more "Food For Thought!"

eace:

-TF


----------



## dpgibb0 (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks for the input, I decided to go with two 10k's and four 6.7k's.

Derrick


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

I use a mix of 6700 and 10000 K bulbs which gives a much better color rendering and growth for me. Growth was not this good when I used only 6700 K bulbs in the past.


----------



## HydroBot (Apr 26, 2006)

2700K-8000K

In the good old days I would use a mix of 3000K and 4100K, now I use a mix of 3000K and 5000k-6700k(depending on what I can find cheap).

In the good old old days I would use incandescent floods lights and they worked too, can't be sure what the spectrum was on those tho(was a long time ago).


----------



## jhj (Feb 18, 2006)

I use 6700K..all four


----------

